# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  "Hi Lites"

## Rambo

Hi....is the High Lites Bar still open??...above the airport on the "upper road" ??

----------


## Rob

Hi Lites - on the top road burned down a few years back and is finally going to be once open. It has been said it will be Montego Bay's first Mexican restaurant - featuring authentic Mexican style food, not the Tex-Mex variety which most North Americans are familiar.

No idea if it is open yet, but they have been working on it.The "Red Stripe" sign high on the hill has been replaced by a "Keycard" sign now.

----------


## Rambo

Burned down???
We lost another one of our memories  :Frown:   :Frown: 
spent many hours relaxin, watchin for our plane to arrive there..........

we always bet it would fall down soon.........lol

Thanks Rob

----------

